

The First Documentary about Crowd Funding - Udo
http://capitalc-movie.com/

======
GabeN
Interesting idea, and the time is right with Kickstarter achieving some of
it's largest funded projects yet with all the video game developer hype as of
present. I hope it will contain aspects of a self exploratory nature as well
about their own attempts at crowd sourcing funding. I'm interested in seeing
what other methods there are to raise large sums of money via crow funding
other than Kickstarter.

~~~
Udo
I'm also very curious how it turns out. One thing about Kickstarter that gets
on my nerves is the fact that only American companies can have projects there.
The crowdfunding market will be splintered into a myriad _me-too_ businesses
because of this.

~~~
GabeN
Where does it say only American companies can have projects? I'm from the UK
and my friends successfully raised £1000 to fund their project, although it is
true the money you receive is only in US Dollars but this standardised
measurement is probably more usefl since the US is were a prevalent majority
of backers will come from, and they will be more likely to spend money if they
know exactly how much it costs them.

~~~
Udo
Right there in the eligibility requirements for creating projects:

" _Be a permanent US resident and at least 18 years of age with a Social
Security Number (or EIN), a US bank account, US address, US state-issued ID
(driver’s license), and major US credit or debit card._ "

[http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/creating%20a%20project#A...](http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/creating%20a%20project#AmIEligToStarAKickProj)

It seems to be tied to Amazon Payments. I didn't know this myself until
recently when the guys making the documentary told me (they had to jump
through some hoops because they're German).

